# Michelin LTX A/S



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

got a set of Michelin LTX A/S tires in 265-70 R17 on the '96 Suburban, I can see why they are so darn expensive..the ride and handling is far superior to either the short lived Goodyear Wranglers that were on it when I bought it, or the Bridgestone Duelers that I replaced them with right after I bought it..


the 265's are slightly wider and almost an inch taller than the 245's that I had before, but the ride is quieter, smoother and appears to handle better..cant wait to take them on a road trip or see how different they are on wet roads


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I put the exact same tires on my truck last November, and agree 100%. I went from the Bridgestone Dueler Revos, which had great traction but poor treadwear (30,000 miles and done) to these, and the ride and handling it outstanding, especially in snow and mud.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Not really a fair comparisons on tires as the A/S model tire is a road tire where as the Revo's and the Wranglers are an AT type tire.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> got a set of Michelin LTX A/S tires in 265-70 R17 on the '96 Suburban, I can see why they are so darn expensive..the ride and handling is far superior to either the short lived Goodyear Wranglers that were on it when I bought it, or the Bridgestone Duelers that I replaced them with right after I bought it..
> 
> 
> the 265's are slightly wider and almost an inch taller than the 245's that I had before, but the ride is quieter, smoother and appears to handle better..cant wait to take them on a road trip or see how different they are on wet roads


Bon,
Getting a set of Michelins for my Exp.
(today, but a different model LTX/MS-2)
I asked about the model you listed.
They told me that is a 10 ply.
Is this correct?
If so why did you choose that?

stan


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

road kill said:


> Bon,
> Getting a set of Michelins for my Exp.
> (today, but a different model LTX/MS-2)
> I asked about the model you listed.
> ...



I put the LTX/MS2 on my Dodge Ram last fall. Great tire!

I think this tire makes much more sense for those of us living in the snow belt. While they certainly are not a snow tire, they did pretty well.

Took them on a road trip to Bonham TX in December. Great highway tire. Have not done much off road in mud yet, but they are adequate off road in deep snow.

Not the greatest on glare ice in extreme cold, but what tire without studs is?


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Buzz said:


> I put the LTX/MS2 on my Dodge Ram last fall. Great tire!
> 
> I think this tire makes much more sense for those of us living in the snow belt. While they certainly are not a snow tire, they did pretty well.
> 
> ...


I put them on my Exp.

WOW!!!

I used to run Goodrich TA's Long Trail.
These Michelin tires are excellent.

Thanks guys, I switched to Michelin because of this thread.

stan b


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I mis-spoke...I've got the LTS/MS2. Guess I should've looked before I posted. Still, love the tires!!


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Anyone have the LTX AT 2's? These will be my next set of tires in the fall.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Michelin LTX A/T 2 on Toyota Tundra 4 x 4. Had BF Goodrich A/T's before this and got near 70k miles on them. Ride wasn't the best but they wore good. Tire dealer friend suggested that I try these. I have had them for about 3 months and so far I really like them. Excellent ride and tread pattern looks like they will do good enough off road for what I need. They were a little more expensive than the Goodrich but I thought I'd give them a try. If I can get near the same mileage and the improved ride it is well worth it. The ride is greatly improved.

Gene


----------



## Bklk (Aug 3, 2008)

I have Michelin LTX A/T 2's. Love Michelin but these are loud tires on the road at low speeds.


----------

